
FOSSFactory: Social Collaborative OpenSource Development & Funding Community - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/08/fossfactory-social-collaborative-open-source-development-funding-community.html
======
ArabGeek
Does anyone knows of other community based projects offering open-source
development platform with payments to contributors ?

